# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  gamecube pad σε pc.... πως;

## tolis86

ο τιτλος τα λεει ολα...

----------


## Kimberley

Δες εδώ(είναι στα ισπανικά)
http://www.emulatronia.com/secciones...ocsreports.htm

----------


## tolis86

σε ευχαριστω αλλα δε βρισκω κατι για το gamecube!...

----------

